
Apple's App Review Guidelines: The Comic Book [pdf] - julianozen
https://devimages.apple.com.edgekey.net/app-store/review/guidelines/App-Review-Guidelines-The-Comic-Book.pdf
======
cblock811
Nice. The artwork is pretty good too

